# Wie slice ich das am besten ?



## Xeal87 (15. Dezember 2003)

hallo. Ich hab ne Frage: 
Wie slice ich dieses Design am besten ?
Hier ein par Hinweise:
- in den Weißen Streifen unter dem Banner will ich was reinschreiben
- Die menüs will ich auch noch einzelln beschriften (später mit html)
- Der "Babe" Kasten soll sich dem ganzen design anpassen, also über das ganze Design strecken
- Da wo der Inhalt stehen soll, das soll natürlich auch "mitwachsen" 
Ich hoffe, ich habs deutlich genug erklärt.
Am besten währe es, denke ich, wenn jemand die Linien einzeichnen würde, an denen ich slicen muss.
Ich hab nämlich kein Plan


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2003)

und wir haben keinen Dateianhang!


----------



## Xeal87 (15. Dezember 2003)

ups..
hier der link: http://web21.p15143113.pureserver.info/teampride/final/design.jpg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2003)

So, die Linien sind jetzt nicht "gerade" aber sollten Dir zeigen, wie ich slicen würde - ohne Gewähr-.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Dezember 2003)

Wobei man Slices, die einen sich wiederholenden Teil haben, verkleinern könnte.
Mit CSS kann man dann die kleine Grafik als Hintergrund setzen, der sich wiederholt. Damit kann man die Ladezeiten drastisch verkürzen.

Bsp: Dateianhang

oder einen meiner eigenen Entwürfe anschauen.


----------



## Xeal87 (16. Dezember 2003)

Hm...
@ Thomas Lindner: Ich glaube du vergisst, dass die Content Tabelle sich anpassen soll, oder ? Die Babe tabelle übrigens auch.
Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann sie das doch so wie du es gemacht hast nicht oder ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2003)

Unter Berücjksichtigung des Tips von Neurodeamon kann Sie (die Tabelle) das sehr wohl. Man muß nur in einigen Tabelln mit festen in andern mit "flexiblen Maßen arbeiten.


----------



## Xeal87 (16. Dezember 2003)

?
das kapier ich net


----------

